# Malware Warning



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone else getting a "malware warning" when coming to Hobbytalk? I have been getting it all day.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

No problems with my machine,but some other forums were talking about a FREE program to find and remove Malware.Ran it on my machine and I had none.This is the link-

http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

indypower said:


> Anyone else getting a "malware warning" when coming to Hobbytalk? I have been getting it all day.


No, I have never had that pop up on any of my computers when accessing this site.


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

I had the warning all day yesterday when accessing HT with Google Chrome.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob~H said:


> I had the warning all day yesterday when accessing HT with Google Chrome.


Hmmm... I mostly use Firefox, so perhaps it was a browser issue.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think a large percentage of them are Scareware, telling you you have problems just to get you to buy something. If I get a notification I scan my system with what I know works such as SpyBot, Adaware or AVG. I don't use any software I haven't checked out. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

geo is right about scareware, wat it is that this forum is being targeted for scareware that traces our ip in the internet and since ht has a large following its a good place to pick up custermers. if anybody is willing, u can download ccleaner for free no strings attached at filehippo, ccleaner will erraese all ip, your internet history traces so u cant be traces and subject to scareware.


----------

